# We are all heretics!



## etexas (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, that is what I found out on a lovely little site called Outside The Camp............of course as an Anglican I am a heretic but according to these kind folk...........so are most conservative Presbyterians. They sort of call themselves Calvinist..........yet they have poor Calvin in their Heterodox Hall Of Shame (yes an actual part of this fun place), I recommend a visit just to have a peek at the Hall of Shame! You will be shocked. Somehow they have decided the OPC is the Synagoge of Satan.....OK


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 12, 2007)

Is Andrew Bain involved with this?


----------



## etexas (Aug 12, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Is Andrew Bain involved with this?


Adam, I looked around. I am not sure who the owners and editors are............they are a nasty lot!


----------



## etexas (Aug 12, 2007)

The PCA is also "evil".


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 12, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Is Andrew Bain involved with this?



Yes. Anyone surprised?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 12, 2007)

no! (lol)


----------



## turmeric (Aug 12, 2007)

This is Harold Camping, camping outside the camp. His church is the only true church, we're all heretics!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 12, 2007)

This is what "Outside the Camp" took exception to concerning Spurgeon:



> "Born, as all of us are by nature, an Arminian, I still believed the old things I had heard continually from the pulpit, and did not see the grace of God. When I was coming to Christ, I thought I was doing it all myself, and though I sought the Lord earnestly, I had no idea the Lord was seeking me. I do not think the young convert is at first aware of this. ... I recollect an Arminian brother telling me that he had read the Scriptures through a score or more times, and he could never find the doctrine of election in them. ... There is no soul living who holds more firmly to the doctrines of grace than I do, and if any man asks me whether I am ashamed to be called a Calvinist, I answer - I wish to be called nothing but a Christian; but if you ask me, do I hold the doctrinal views which were held by John Calvin, I reply, I do in the main hold them, and rejoice to avow it. But far be it from me to imagine that Zion contains none but Calvinistic Christians within her walls, or that there are none saved who do not hold our views. Most atrocious things have been spoken about the character and spiritual condition of John Wesley, the modern prince of Arminians. I can only say concerning him that, while I detest many of the doctrines which he preached, yet for the man himself I have a reverence second to no Wesleyan; and if there were wanted two apostles to be added to the number of the twelve, I do not believe that there could be found two men more fit to be so added than George Whitefield and John Wesley. The character of John Wesley stands beyond all imputation for self-sacrifice, zeal, holiness, and communion with God; he lived far above the ordinary level of common Christians, and was one of whom the world was not worthy. I believe there are multitudes of men who cannot see the truths, or at least, cannot see them in the way in which we put them, who nevertheless have received Christ as their Saviour, and are as dear to the heart of the God of grace as the soundest Calvinists in or out of heaven."
> [Charles H. Spurgeon, from "A Defense of Calvinism"]



Perhaps you take exception with this too?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 12, 2007)

Marc Carpenter started OTC I think; Bain came later.


----------



## etexas (Aug 12, 2007)

OK...........clue in the Anglican...........who is this Bain fellow? The one with a direct line to Heaven.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 12, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> who is this Bain fellow? The one with a direct line to Heaven.



He thinks so. From what I've heard and seen I think he believes he is the _*only*_ one going to heaven.

Frankly, he's not worth the time.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 12, 2007)

If one had time to 'waste' there have been a number of threads on Bain here. This is one:
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=13618


----------



## etexas (Aug 12, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> If one had time to 'waste' there have been a number of threads on Bain here. This is one:
> http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=13618


OK Chris, I hear you on not wasting time with this nut, but it is like a train wreck! I can't look away! Is he a "part" of any real Church? Or is he camping alone? By the bye, I LOVE his demmented view of the King James Bible, He feels that the Puritans who took part in the project were guilty of Spiritual Adultry, Why............well they worked with Catholic Anglicans! Yuck Phew!


----------



## turmeric (Aug 12, 2007)

I really thought this was Harold Camping. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 12, 2007)

There is a train wreck aspect to it to be sure.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 12, 2007)

I've never figured out why some bother reading or interacting with FV guys much less clowns like this. I feel overwhelmed at times by the amount of things I desire to read or learn that are good, true, and lovely. I don't have time for excrement.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 12, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I don't have time for excrement.



And it *stinks*!


----------



## calgal (Aug 13, 2007)

So nobody is saved except for them and they are the one true church? Now where did I hear that before?  Hate to break it to Mr Camping and his excremental band of followers but they are a cult like unto the Jehovah's Witnesses or Mormons.


----------

